# Hey everyone!!



## brownhealer (Oct 31, 2019)

Hello, here you have a 32 yr old. I have been married for 3yrs now. We are a blended family. I came with two boys, he came with two girls. I am glad I found this forum!!! Can’t wait to get tips, help, and knowledge about marriage.


----------

